# Dad's Opening Day Buck



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, we put up a new stand this summer, and it definitely worked out. It overlooks a small river. On the other side is a sandbar which extends out from a very, very brushy thicket.....full of rubs and scrapes. This buck came out of the thicket briefly at 7:00 a.m. Sat. morning but did not present a shot and quickly returned to his domain. About an hour later, my dad caught movement on the sandbar, which turned out to be a doe. After watching the doe for a short time, dad caught the buck coming out of the thicket again. The buck followed the doe and presented a nice broadside shot. It took my dad 2 hours to find the buck, after it ran 175 yards. He hit it a little far back, but destroyed the liver. His best buck to date. It scored 153 before deductions for the kickers and forks.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice Buck!

Man does he look old or what? Look at that white face and interesting markings! Definitely a trophy!


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, we checked his teeth and they are really worn down.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

That is an awesome buck!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That is definately a nice looking deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

The deer looks old too,anyone check his teeth?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

UM? HE SAID THAT THEY CHECKED HIS TEETH!!!! and said they were really worn down.[/quote]Yeah, we checked his teeth and they are really worn downoh by the way fantastic buck.i would be grateful for one half that size...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice buck. I'm heading out tommarrow for deer. :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

me too tomorrow. ''good luck man'' :sniper: .wish me luck! :sniper:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Bigbuck you really catch on quick eh? it was a JOKE YOU DUFUS! :eyeroll:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Never saw a hair today. 

My uncle got a nice 9 point on the first day.180lbs. So I have some jerky meat garunteed at least.


----------

